
Jeopardy's Newest Head Writer - amanuensis
https://www.vulture.com/2019/10/jeopardy-michele-loud-head-writer-alex-trebek-interview.html
======
hirundo
Trebek is irreplaceable, but if the show must go on I hope Ken Jennings takes
a shot at the job.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Former contestants could, in principle, be biased against their rivals. Not
that Ken is likely to behave unethically but that makes it hard to have him as
host.

~~~
trimbo
Could tap Watson for the job. I bet it's fair

~~~
runnr_az
This would be the best idea. The robot judges all.

------
LanceH
This page opened a new tab urging me to call Microsoft support because someone
is trying to access my bank accounts.

~~~
zaroth
It’s usually a bad ad, and only a percentage of visitors will be targeted.

